# Kharn vs Skulltaker



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I was curious from a Fluff and Gaiming Stand Point on these 2 CC beast. Who do you think Khorn favores more in this matchup.


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

*Fluffwise:*
I have to say skulltaker. Kharne is just a champion of khorne, a mortal champion. He might be given a little power by khorne, but he havn't even been granted the state of daemonhood and immortallity. Skulltaker is a fucking daemon, he huntes down the most awesome warriors for his master Khorne, and khorne lets him keep some of the skulls. Daemonic favour right there

*Gamewise:*
Here I basiclly think its about who gets the charge.
Charge gives highest I and I think they will kill each other in a single round.
But I havn't done the math, basicly because I think Skulltaker is more awesome, instant killing every thing on 4+ and cheaper than the maniac named Kharne the betrayer.

So Skulltaker all the way!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I agree, the amount of skulls of other races, skulltaker has gathered is immense, and his list of achievements is huge, it states that even Khorne has great respect for Skulltaker.


----------



## Captain Forrix (Nov 10, 2009)

I disagree, Kharn is the Favoured Champion of Khorne. A nurgle deamon prince was talking about how Typhus was Avataric and Thrice Blesed meaning typhus was more powerful. I belive the same apliies to Kharn


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Kharn is win by default. But allow me ellaborate.

Fluffwise, Kharn is a champion of Khorne, one who is the perfect representative of Khorne's boundless hatred. He even has the Blessing of the Blood God, and after ten thousand years of constant carnage and warfare, he has yet to be killed (which is the only way of defeating him). In comparison, Skulltaker is just your everyday executioner, who happens to work for the Blood God. No real biggie or challange, since he had been immortal since the moment he was created, whereas Kharn never ever died (though some say that its a miracle that he survived the wounds he got at the Imperial Palace), which makes Kharn thousand times more hardcore than Skulltaker can ever dream to be.

Gaming-wise, Kharn has +1 W, S and BS (and is armed with a Plasma Pistol, lets not forget that), a 3+ Armour Save, is completely immune to psychich attacks of any kind, and has 6 hits on a 2+, regardless of the target's WS. Oh, and he also has Frag Grenades. The only thing Skulltaker can come up with is his special instant death rule and Eternal Warrior. Upgrades don't count since we're comparing them on foot, not mounted (though Kharn on a Juggernaut is scary).

About Kharn not having been elevated to Daemonhood yet, that has a more gaming-related reason than fluff reason I think. Imagine if Kharn had a DP's stats except that he had 7 attacks (he deserves a +1 attack for becoming a DP, don't you agree?) that hit on a 2+, and he could *fly*. Maybe even have a retinue of Khornate DPs. Now put this guy in a CSM army (pairing him up with a Lash Prince, hmm?)... As you can see, he'd be waaaay to overpowered.

So yeah, Kharn wins, regardless of what Skulltaker can come up with. :grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Have you read Skulltakers list of Achievements?

(Of the top of my head)
- Killed over half of the Grey Knight Termies on Armageddon
- Slew some important Ork Warlord and his entire Bodyguard
- Killed all/most of the Eldar Farseers at _some_ battle

Skulltaker to has Blessing of the Blood God, has never been slain in combat (not counting his defeat to Sigmar in WFB)



> Skulltaker is just your everyday executioner, who happens to work for the Blood God


Skulltaker is Khornes favoured executioner, his hitman, his assassin. Someone pisses Khorne of, or is a worthy opponent he sends Skulltaker to take their skull. It all comes down to this whole argument of whether the Gods favour their Daemonic heralds over their mortal champions...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Skulltaker is a far more dangerous individual. The thing's very first act was to decapitate the first thing it saw - another Bloodletter. Since then, Skulltaker hasn't slowed down much and has killed pretty much anything you can think of. Kharn is an extremely talented fighter without a doubt, but he's still only human. He can't hope to compete with a piece of Khorne's essence.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna have to say kharn, he's so badass, and more importantly he belongs to a real army, not part of the CSM codex that somehow got separated.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm gonna have to say kharn, he's so badass, and more importantly he belongs to a real army, not part of the CSM codex that somehow got separated.


 What does that have to do with anything? 

I'd put my money with Skulltaker all the way over Kharn. I mean who do you want, Angron's son or, Angron's pissed off step brother?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

bobss said:


> - Killed over half of the Grey Knight Termies on Armageddon


You might want to reread skulltakers list of kills. Skulltaker was responsible for felling a quarter of the brother captain present during the final battle, not half of the total grey knights.



bobss said:


> - Slew some important Ork Warlord and his entire Bodyguard


There are marines and heroes throughout the galaxy who have been able to make this claim at one point or another. Not all that special when you think about it. The last one was more impressive.



bobss said:


> - Killed all/most of the Eldar Farseers at _some_ battle


Again, rereading that would do a world of good. Seventeen exarchs is an impressive number for one battle, but they are not all or most of the 'seers present in that battle.


Kharn has done an impressive amount in his short time compared to skulltaker. The pair have never been slain in the 40k universe, are unable to be swayed to another god, and are both champions of the blood god. What Kharn has going for him is that he has not lived for as long as skulltaker, but in his time he has achieved similar status as skulltaker, thats pretty impressive especially because Kharn is to mortals what skulltakers is to daemons.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I would argue, actually, that Kharn was slain during the Siege of the Imperial Palace. He was found under a mound of corpses, but the Blood God granted him life again. Not that it has much bearing on the overall conversation, but it's been said twice that he hasn't, so...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

bobss said:


> Skulltaker is Khornes favoured executioner, his hitman, his assassin. Someone pisses Khorne of, or is a worthy opponent he sends Skulltaker to take their skull. It all comes down to this whole argument of whether the Gods favour their Daemonic heralds over their mortal champions...


Khorne's hitman is Kharanak, by the way.

In 40K there is no mention that Skulltaker was never defeated (whereas in WHFB there is), which sounds rather odd considering that the 40K world is way more dangerous than the Fantasy version (surprise rapid fire/Demolisher Cannon/Grey Knights, to name a few), so I think its safe to say that he died a couple times. Whereas Kharn never died once, since hes a mortal and as such he would die if he were killed. To me the difference between the two is like between two lvl 99 Barbarians in Diablo 2, where one is a Hardcore character and the other is not. And that means a LOT, just in case you're not familiar with the game.



Mossy Toes said:


> I would argue, actually, that Kharn was slain during the Siege of the Imperial Palace. He was found under a mound of corpses, but the Blood God granted him life again. Not that it has much bearing on the overall conversation, but it's been said twice that he hasn't, so...


Allow me to quote: "Whether Khorne had breathed life back into his Berzerker Champion or Kharn's own relentless spirit simply refused to leave, it is impossible to say." (CSM Codex, page 48, second paragraph, last sentence)
If GW doesn't know if he died or not, then you really have no right to say he did.  Secondly, Khorne doesn't look like the kind of god to me who would resurrect anybody, since he doesn't care where the blood flows from, only that it does. That means, again to my mind, that Kharn didn't die, just got very-very near to it. Also, his axe, Gorechild was given to him by Angron himself, who used to wield it along with Gorefather (see the Lexicanum article on Kharn), and knowing that status of Angron, that counts as a gift from a Greater Daemon Lord only a few steps away from Khorne himself. In comparison Skulltaker looks like a close second, but still only second to Kharn.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Hes right about that Kharn being either dead or close to it, it was never said which. Anyway I like the difference in oppinions. Some say Skulltaker, hes a Demon and is Immortal. Others say Kharn cause he's a Mortal who has survived 10K years and has just as impressive resume.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Kharn
> impressive resume.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Now thats something I can't resist at 5AM. :laugh:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm really we've come to the debate of mortal champion vs daemonic champion. I'm gonna have to say Kharn. He is just a mortal (A very powerful mortal) who has managed to survive 10000 years of war and take thousands of skull for Khorne along the way. Pretty damn impressive for someone who's not even an eternal warrior!
Skulltaker has an impressive list of feats to his name, but keep in mind he is a daemon. Essentially he's already immortal and cannot be killed, only banished back to the warp.
Now I'm no immensely powerful, bloodthirsty god (if only), but if I was I'd be more tempted to favour the champion who has the harder time killing in my name, it shows true dedication.



NoiseMarine said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


Hmm, sorry I just skim read the original question. I thought it meant who was better to take in a game. What I meant was I'd pick Skulltaker over Kharn if he was part of the CSMs codex.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ffs Dark Reever, didn`t you even read that I put '' Of the top of my head '' ? I pretty much only put that their because I wasn`t 100% of what I was saying and also I *knew* someone with a greater grasp of the fuff would correct me, _put nicely _ . So im obviously not going to remember the _exact_ wording in the fluff, and yes I may of overstated his achievements, but they are still much greater than many other champions of other races.

Being mortal of origin and then going on to command respect from Khorne from your deeds is worthy of greater respect than a Daemon who`s achievements are roughly the same as yours. Becoming one of Khornes favoured is 10, being a Daemon means you pretty much start of at 5, were as mortal champions start of at 1 and have to climb up the ladder. Thats why I would state that fluffwise Angron, arguabley is more favoured then the majority of Khornes bloodthirsters...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Angron would be the most Favored in my eyes as well.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Angron would be the most Favored in my eyes as well.


I think theres more of a case to suggest that An'ggrath the Unbound is the most favoured of Khorne.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

An'ggrath might be the most favoured Blood Thirster, but I'd say Doombreed was the most favoured Daemon Prince- being the first and all (maybe even the very first, not just Khorne's first).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> An'ggrath might be the most favoured Blood Thirster, but I'd say Doombreed was the most favoured Daemon Prince- being the first and all (maybe even the very first, not just Khorne's first).


Indeed. Doombreed is also noted to be more powerful than the Daemon-Primarchs aswell (Chaos Marine codex)


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

So the top 4 would look like

1. KHORNE
2. An'ggrath
3. Doombreed
4. Angron

And then you have other Bloodthirsters and Daemon Princes. And after all of them comes Kharn and Skulltaker. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

What about Skarbrand before he became exiled?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Indeed. Doombreed is also noted to be more powerful than the Daemon-Primarchs aswell (Chaos Marine codex)


So powerful that the Emperor beaten him on Horus's Ship. Whatever, Angron wiped out 100 GKs. Thats something.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> So powerful that the Emperor beaten him on Horus's Ship. Whatever, Angron wiped out 100 GKs. Thats something.


You forgot to add Angron *and his bodyguard of 12 Blood Thirsters* wiped out 100 GKs, it's ok though easy mistake to make...though then again it was actually those 100 GKs who managed to banish the 12 Blood Thirsters and Angron so he didnt manage to kill all 100.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> So powerful that the Emperor beaten him on Horus's Ship. Whatever, Angron wiped out 100 GKs. Thats something.


The Chaos Space Marines codex states that Doombreed is more powerful than the 'Primarchs of old', so 

and as spikey said Angron and 12 Bloodthirsters didn't even manage to wipe out all 100 Gk's....!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> and as spikey said Angron and 12 Bloodthirsters didn't even manage to wipe out all 100 Gk's....!


Yeah, only a considerable bit of the Imperium's total fighting force. Couple million Guardsmen plus attatched armour companies, couple thousand Space Marines, few hundred Grey Knights plus a nice couple of Justicars... child's play, really.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Yeah, only a considerable bit of the Imperium's total fighting force. Couple million Guardsmen plus attatched armour companies, couple thousand Space Marines, few hundred Grey Knights plus a nice couple of Justicars... child's play, really.


Yeah, even taking into account exaggeration, thats not even close. The Space Wolves were the only chapter present for the first war, and to top that off it was only Grimnar's great company. One wolf company does not equal a couple thousand space marines.

The millions of guardsmen with attached armour would be doubtful as well; hundreds of thousands, not a problem to believe, a million or so in total, possible, but nothing more than that.


Sorry if you were trying to be sarcastic, witty, or whatnot Khorothis but I clearly didn't see it if that was the case. But honestly, hardly a considerable bit of the Imperium's fighting force.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Plus I imagine the World Eaters, Cultists and traitor IG/PDF did most of the damage as well...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Yeah, even taking into account exaggeration, thats not even close. The Space Wolves were the only chapter present for the first war, and to top that off it was only Grimnar's great company. One wolf company does not equal a couple thousand space marines.
> 
> The millions of guardsmen with attached armour would be doubtful as well; hundreds of thousands, not a problem to believe, a million or so in total, possible, but nothing more than that.
> 
> ...


No, wait, I'm mixing it up with something again... But I can't put my finger on it... Child-of-the-Emperor would probably be able to tell what am I confusing it with, because I remember doing it once before... *skull hurts* Please bare with me.


----------



## vista101 (May 15, 2009)

Skulltaker every time, oops he would only have to kill kharne once (this has nothing to do with me being a khorne daemon player) anyway skulltaker is practically khores son he is a daemon for crying out loud! Unless tzeench gives kharn some insane power to piss off khorne


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

vista101 said:


> Skulltaker every time, oops he would only have to kill kharne once (this has nothing to do with me being a khorne daemon player) anyway skulltaker is practically khores son he is a daemon for crying out loud! Unless tzeench gives kharn some insane power to piss off khorne


Nah, he doesn't need to give any power to Kharn. All he needs is to shape the circumstances of their meeting in a way that Kharn gets to charge Skulltaker. It ends there.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Yeah, only a considerable bit of the Imperium's total fighting force. Couple million Guardsmen plus attatched armour companies, couple thousand Space Marines, few hundred Grey Knights plus a nice couple of Justicars... child's play, really.


I wasn't doubting Angron's achievements by-the-way  

Merely pointing out that Doombreed is more powerful!



Khorothis said:


> Child-of-the-Emperor would probably be able to tell what am I confusing it with, because I remember doing it once before... *skull hurts* Please bare with me.


Nah, you've lost me on this one my friend :grin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Nah, you've lost me on this one my friend :grin:


Ah well, it seems I'm getting senile. :laugh:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I still think that any DP that has a posse of Blood Thirsters as Body Gaurds is one bad dude. His stats are nice too. Its just other than Horus Ship (where the Big E pimp slap him) Doombreed has yet to make a imprint. Angron has left a imprint on Armegeddon and destoyed several systems during his Reign of Blood campaign. Doombreed was a servant of Horus on Horus ship. Just saying Angron has more to show to me till Doombreed comes out in a IA book with model.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I still think that any DP that has a posse of Blood Thirsters as Body Gaurds is one bad dude. His stats are nice too.


Indeed Angron is 'one bad dude', but remember Doombreed is more powerful. Clear cut.



Warlock in Training said:


> Its just other than Horus Ship (where the Big E pimp slap him) Doombreed has yet to make a imprint.


Where does it say the Emperor defeated Doombreed?

Doombreed would have left his 'imprint' countless times across the millenia, just because we havn't heard of most of those occassions doesn't mean they never occured.



Warlock in Training said:


> Angron has left a imprint on Armegeddon and destoyed several systems during his Reign of Blood campaign.


I would say that as Doombreed has been around since Khorne was young, he has overall caused much more destruction and spilled more blood for Khorne than Angron has.



Warlock in Training said:


> Doombreed was a servant of Horus on Horus ship. Just saying Angron has more to show to me till Doombreed comes out in a IA book with model.


Again, where does it say that Doombreed was Horus' servant?

Yes we have more background information on Angron. But that doesn't mean he has achieved more, not by a long-shot.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Doombreed was one of, if not _the_ first Daemon Prince of Khorne. That means he's been taking Skulls for the Skull Throne longer than pretty much anybody. I'd say that if it wasn't for Doombreed, the present 40K universe might look different. Who knows how many thousands of battles Doombreed has taken a part in?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> So powerful that the Emperor beaten him on Horus's Ship. Whatever, Angron wiped out 100 GKs. Thats something.


I love how you've made been defeated by *The Emperor* sound like something to be embarrassed about. He soul crushed Horus, the absolute champion of all the four at the time. I'm pretty sure the Big E was more than capable of a ye olde exorcism


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> I love how you've made been defeated by *The Emperor* sound like something to be embarrassed about. He soul crushed Horus, the absolute champion of all the four at the time. I'm pretty sure the Big E was more than capable of a ye olde exorcism



Power of the Star Child Compels you!!!:laugh:

Im Sorry I view fluff like comics. Just because the Sentry is said hes a badass dude didnt mean squat when Hulk Knock him Out. I understand if alot of people dont know what im refering too. What Im trying to say is untill a little more about Doombreed is written about or reffered to, Im going to stick with good old Angron as top DP for Khorn base on SUPPORTING fluff.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> Im Sorry I view fluff like comics. Just because the Sentry is said hes a badass dude didnt mean squat when Hulk Knock him Out. I understand if alot of people dont know what im refering too.


Psh, you make it sound like the Sentry was thrashed by Hulk, which is totally _not_ the case. The Hulk was all in his Green Scar, Worldbreaker mode which is easily the most powerful incarnation of the Hulk we've seen to date. Despite all that strength, the Sentry went toe-to-toe with Hulk until both of them were so exhausted that they powered down to their normal human forms. Only then did Banner knock Bob out.

It's kinda like when the Emperor fought Horus. Horus was all kinds of pumped up and was only barely slapped down by the Emperor at the end.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

doombreed quite possibly is one of the most arse kicking characters in the 40k universe

for those of you who don't know this from the csm codex on page 32

"Khorne was the first of the Great Gods of Chaos to awake fully and Doombreed was one of his first servants. His true name has long been forgotten, but he was once human, a mighty warlord who led armies that ravaged entire nations of Earth long, long ago. His acts of geonocide and murder pleased the young god khorne, who rewarded him and made him one of his first daemon princes. since then Doombreed has continued to seve Khorne well. Over the millenia Doombreed has returned to slaughter the warriors of humanity countless times, his presence always inspiring bloodshed and war on an apocalyptic scale. Doombreed fought for his bloody master at the side of Warmaster Horus during Heresy, and was aboard the Warmaster's battle barge when the Emperor attacked and Horus was slain. Of Doombreed's subsequent wars, there is no record."

there you go guys hope that helped :victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> What Im trying to say is untill a little more about Doombreed is written about or reffered to, Im going to stick with good old Angron as top DP for Khorn base on SUPPORTING fluff.


Warlock.... I've already told you. The Chaos Space Marine codex states (under the Daemon Prince listing I believe) that Doombreed is more powerful than Angron... what more proof do you want?



GiftofChaos1234 said:


> "Khorne was the first of the Great Gods of Chaos to awake fully and Doombreed was one of his first servants. His true name has long been forgotten, but he was once human, a mighty warlord who led armies that ravaged entire nations of Earth long, long ago. His acts of geonocide and murder pleased the young god khorne, who rewarded him and made him one of his first daemon princes. since then Doombreed has continued to seve Khorne well. Over the millenia Doombreed has returned to slaughter the warriors of humanity countless times, his presence always inspiring bloodshed and war on an apocalyptic scale. Doombreed fought for his bloody master at the side of Warmaster Horus during Heresy, and was aboard the Warmaster's battle barge when the Emperor attacked and Horus was slain. Of Doombreed's subsequent wars, there is no record."


Thank you GiftofChaos. I usually post quotes but I havn't got hardly any of my sourcebooks with me at-the-mo so cheers for that


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

The fact that a mortal can achieve as much as the favored executioner of Khorne in 10k is rather impressive to me. Also a once human in the cases of Doombreed and Angron are also pretty awesome. I think Khorne is the kind of god who would appreciate that sort of prowess. As it has been stated before, Kharne and the others had to work hard for their achievements. If a lowly paladin achieved as much as one angel who's more bad ass?

Ah, but here we must remember the truth of the matter: Who was it that broke a greater daemon’s back over his knee like a child? And whose legion was it that ran off the berserkers like a bunch of toddlers? Anyone? Anyone? :laugh:


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Tzeentch played it once, and he won't do it again. He likes plots, and never uses the same twice. :wink: Hmmm.. Who might be better? A daemon, or a mortal? I would say, daemon. Yes, the mortal has more to slay, but as others already suggested, a daemon is the embodiment of the God itself, who created them. They status is nearly the same in the eyes of Khorne. There are the equals, one mortal and one daemon.

In game, it truly depends on the charge, and on the cover. Since Skulltaker hasn't got any grenades, if he has to charge into cover, he might be killed before ha can swing. But chop can help him by killing. I would say, they would kill each other in one turn.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Chaos Space Marines codex states that Doombreed is more powerful than the 'Primarchs of old', so


That's ambiguous, since it doesn't say pre- or post-ascension (post-ascension being considerably more powerful).


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thank you GiftofChaos. I usually post quotes but I havn't got hardly any of my sourcebooks with me at-the-mo so cheers for that


aww thanks. always takes a big hunk of a man to make me blush :blush:

but seriously, no worries mate. i just happened to have my csm dex on my desk as i read this so thought i should help out. besides rep is always a good insentive. (or should that be incentive? :scratchhead

PS: GiftofChaos' sexuality was not harmed in the making of this forum post.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

randian said:


> That's ambiguous, since it doesn't say pre- or post-ascension (post-ascension being considerably more powerful).


I dont really think thats relavent. Seeing as the codex is set in M41 - it being a Chaos Space Marine codex, tends to imply that it refers to the Primarchs as they are in M41 - As Daemon Princes.

Under the same Daemon Prince listing (in the paragraph before I believe) it also mentions the Daemon Primarchs (Fulgrim, Mortarion, Angron and Magnus) which is then followed by; Doombreed is more powerful...

Also if you were describing an entity as more powerful than the Primarchs, why would you say 'more powerful than the Primarchs of Old' if you only meant more powerful than the Primarchs pre-ascension, but the said entity is actually weaker than the Primarchs post-ascension, it makes no sense.

I think its a given that Doombreed is more powerful than the Primarchs post-ascension.



GiftofChaos1234 said:


> PS: GiftofChaos' sexuality was not harmed in the making of this forum post.


Ahaha :spiteful:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Psh, you make it sound like the Sentry was thrashed by Hulk, which is totally _not_ the case. The Hulk was all in his Green Scar, Worldbreaker mode which is easily the most powerful incarnation of the Hulk we've seen to date. Despite all that strength, the Sentry went toe-to-toe with Hulk until both of them were so exhausted that they powered down to their normal human forms. Only then did Banner knock Bob out.
> 
> It's kinda like when the Emperor fought Horus. Horus was all kinds of pumped up and was only barely slapped down by the Emperor at the end.



:laugh: Awsome.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Skye said:


> The fact that a mortal can achieve as much as the favored executioner of Khorne in 10k is rather impressive to me. Also a once human in the cases of Doombreed and Angron are also pretty awesome. I think Khorne is the kind of god who would appreciate that sort of prowess. As it has been stated before, Kharne and the others had to work hard for their achievements. If a lowly paladin achieved as much as one angel who's more bad ass?
> 
> Ah, but here we must remember the truth of the matter: Who was it that broke a greater daemon’s back over his knee like a child? And whose legion was it that ran off the berserkers like a bunch of toddlers? Anyone? Anyone? :laugh:




:angry:Boooooo....:laugh:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> :angry:Boooooo....:laugh:


Hey, Sanguinius was a nice guy, the nicest guy of 40K in fact. Hes an archangel done right (even if hes not an archangel) and awesomeness incarnate. Remember that pic with him in full armour holding the Ultimate Gate by himself, standing on a Daemonette, sorrounded by all manner of Chaos monsters? Epic.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Hey, Sanguinius was a nice guy, the nicest guy of 40K in fact. Hes an archangel done right (even if hes not an archangel) and awesomeness incarnate. Remember that pic with him in full armour holding the Ultimate Gate by himself, standing on a Daemonette, sorrounded by all manner of Chaos monsters? Epic.


High-fives :gimmefive:
Sanguineous was actually a really cool guy, which is why I love the chapter so much. He slew greater daemons left and right. W00ts for him. :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Skye said:


> High-fives :gimmefive:
> Sanguineous was actually a really cool guy, which is why I love the chapter so much. He slew greater daemons left and right. W00ts for him. :biggrin:


Same here. I was actually thinking about collecting these guys as my second army, but then I came across the Warriors of Chaos in Fantasy and I couldn't resist the awesomeness. And the Dark Gods would look daggers at me if I collected anything else other than Chaos. :grin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Well my logic is that Angron is more powerful than Kharn. I think we can agree on that. Then doombreed and skulltaker were both the first of Khorne's created servants. Hence over the years i guess his powers could only have grown and though Kharn is a killing machine

I would pick skulltaker

Plus Amen on Sang, he was definitely one of the greatest primarchs


----------



## KiLlaKhOrNe (Jul 8, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Kharn is win by default. But allow me ellaborate.
> 
> Fluffwise, Kharn is a champion of Khorne, one who is the perfect representative of Khorne's boundless hatred. He even has the Blessing of the Blood God, and after ten thousand years of constant carnage and warfare, he has yet to be killed (which is the only way of defeating him). In comparison, Skulltaker is just your everyday executioner, who happens to work for the Blood God. No real biggie or challange, since he had been immortal since the moment he was created, whereas Kharn never ever died (though some say that its a miracle that he survived the wounds he got at the Imperial Palace), which makes Kharn thousand times more hardcore than Skulltaker can ever dream to be.
> 
> ...


Well actually, its quite well known that kharne was killed in the battle for armageddon khorne then braught him back to life, as per usual which is the whole reason he is known for 'cheating death' whereas in the 40k universe skulltaker has only ever been sent back to the warp. banished, NOT KILLED, two very different things, and besides skull taker isnt your 'everyday executioner' he is one of the most feared names in the universe who has achieved far more than kharn, face it kharn hasnt been given daemonhood because he isnt worthy...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

How can you say Kharn isnt worthy. 
I think Kharn is more then worthy to be a Daemon Prince, 
but i think Khorne is more pleased with Kharn been mortal and killing in his name, then hardly doing anything as a DP. lets face it both are great champions of Khorne and i believe there more then equal in fighting prowess and favour and would more then likely team up then fight each other.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

KiLlaKhOrNe said:


> Well actually, its quite well known that kharne was killed in the battle for armageddon khorne then braught him back to life, as per usual which is the whole reason he is known for 'cheating death' whereas in the 40k universe skulltaker has only ever been sent back to the warp. banished, NOT KILLED, two very different things, and besides skull taker isnt your 'everyday executioner' he is one of the most feared names in the universe who has achieved far more than kharn, face it kharn hasnt been given daemonhood because he isnt worthy...


This thread is three years old. Please check dates before posting, thank you.

And your fluff is wrong. Kharn fell (unknown whether he died or not) at the Siege of Terra during the Heresy, not on Armageddon. Kharn has not died since that battle either. 

The reason Kharn has not been given daemonhood is more likely because he can accomplish so much more as a mortal than he would as a daemon. To make him a daemon would be to impose upon him the same limitations as all other daemons. I still maintain that the Daemon Primarchs were given ascension to serve as the god's trophies more than anything, as a way of claiming what they perceived to be rightfully theirs. Worthiness was probably not the sole factor in their case.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

KiLlaKhOrNe said:


> *Well actually, its quite well known that kharne was killed in the battle for armageddon khorne then braught him back to life,* as per usual which is the whole reason he is known for 'cheating death' whereas in the 40k universe skulltaker has only ever been sent back to the warp. banished, NOT KILLED, two very different things, and besides skull taker isnt your 'everyday executioner' he is one of the most feared names in the universe who has achieved far more than kharn, face it kharn hasnt been given daemonhood because he isnt worthy...


Are you sure your not getting Armaggedon and Isstvan confused? Because IIRC Kharn managed to get impaled by a Land Raider, leading Loken to suspect that he was probably killed.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*chokes* Three-year threadomancy! That's gotta count for something, right?

Although now we're at it, I think Kharn is more valued by Khrone. Kharn is mortal (for a start) who is epic only partially through Khorne. Skulltaker is basically just a bit of Khorne, its power is Khorne's power, not really its own.

So who would win? I think the match wouldn't happen, and if it did Kharn would win and Khorne would just re-manifest Skulltaker. Khorne realises that Kharn is a more significant investment; a 10k+ old mortal who has achieved greatness, not a daemon which was spawned great. If anything, Khorne would make Skulltaker lose just so Kharn could carry on killing.

Why would Khorne fight one of his favoured champions anyway? As Skulltaker is essentially part of Khorne, that's what it boils down to.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> *chokes* Three-year threadomancy! That's gotta count for something, right?
> 
> Although now we're at it, I think Kharn is more valued by Khrone. Kharn is mortal (for a start) who is epic only partially through Khorne. Skulltaker is basically just a bit of Khorne, its power is Khorne's power, not really its own.
> 
> ...


That implies that the Chaos gods care about the mortal realm when in reality they don't that much, They're much more concerned with the Warp realm and dicking with each other. In fluff terms Skulltaker is much more powerful than Kharn.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> This thread is three years old. Please check dates before posting, thank you.


Holy Hell Kittens Batman! I made this 3 years ago!

Im quite happy to see it back. I havent been on in awhile. Whats change? 

Anyway keep debating for the Blood God.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Skulltaker. Why? If a champion of Khorne was to mess up or any other champion were to step out of line what would happen? Oh that's right, it's the Skulltaker's job to be Khorne's sacred executioner. That means whether it's a daemon, champion, csm, or berserker it will always be the Skulltaker who will be sent to collect "the devil's due."That's his job. Even if he's defeated he will be sent back again and again. Read the Skulltaker novel from Warhammer. It's probably one of the most hardcore books ever written in either setting. The Taker is a freaking force of nature. He's the Blood God's will incarnate. That means that if Khorne wanted Kharn dead, the Skulltaker would be the one to do it. It's that simple.In case your wondering exactly the skill this monster brings to the table here's his tally from Lexicanum:

Felling a quarter of the Grey Knights Brother-Captains during the First War for Armageddon
Butchering the Ork Warboss Grimsnag Urk and his armoured bodyguards on Agripina-6.
Killing 17 Eldar Exarchs during the fighting on Haranshemash.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Deadeye776 said:


> Skulltaker. Why? If a champion of Khorne was to mess up or any other champion were to step out of line what would happen? Oh that's right, it's the Skulltaker's job to be Khorne's sacred executioner. That means whether it's a daemon, champion, csm, or berserker it will always be the Skulltaker who will be sent to collect "the devil's due."That's his job. Even if he's defeated he will be sent back again and again. Read the Skulltaker novel from Warhammer. It's probably one of the most hardcore books ever written in either setting. The Taker is a freaking force of nature. He's the Blood God's will incarnate. That means that if Khorne wanted Kharn dead, the Skulltaker would be the one to do it. It's that simple.In case your wondering exactly the skill this monster brings to the table here's his tally from Lexicanum:
> 
> Felling a quarter of the Grey Knights Brother-Captains during the First War for Armageddon
> Butchering the Ork Warboss Grimsnag Urk and his armoured bodyguards on Agripina-6.
> Killing 17 Eldar Exarchs during the fighting on Haranshemash.


That impressive. Kharn in Let the Galaxy Burn killed at the end 2485 Slannesh Worshipers and a Good portion were CSMs.... In one Battle. Byhimself. Thats impressive.


----------

